# Is strawberry capped yet?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

????


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Last I heard was no. A skiff of ice in the back bays, but nothing getting thick enough to fish. Probably a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it Christmas already? No? If it ain't Christmas, it ain't likely to be capped. A bay or two will be covered with ice before it caps though.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Just spoke with an employee at Cabela's last night. He said it is capped with about 2". Just word of mouth so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Just spoke with an employee at Cabela's last night. He said it is capped with about 2". Just word of mouth so take it for what it's worth.


Has anyone actually checked? I keep seeing reports that it is mostly open water.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It should be about the 2nd most reported on lake due to that main highway running past it. Only Utah Lake is viewed by more people in a day.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm still hearing no ice, sorry.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bi..._view=forum_view_collapsed;page=unread#unread

This weekend's cold snap will help.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Strawberry Bay Marina posted pics today. What little ice they had was blown off by the wind.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I fished Mud Creek on Saturday and there was about 7-9", everywhere we fished.

There was also a fresh coat of snow that had been plowed (mostly) to form a big wall at the turnoff to the Strawberry Bay marina, so no more access to Renegade or Haws.

I would say that most of the main lake is safe (3"+) by now, but certainly the bays.


----------

